# Zero Dark Thirty dog actor is a SHOW LINE GSD!?



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

I just saw the trailer for Zero Dark Thirty, the Osama bin Laden film, in the theatre last night. There was a short clip of a military person leading a German Shepherd up to a helicopter. It sure looked like a show line (black and red) GSD to me!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought the Seal Team 6 K9 was a Malinois?

A showline GSD playing a Malinois? That's just plain wrong ;-)


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

You know when Hollywood does a story the actors never resemble the real life people or in this case animals...lol


----------



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

Hollywood has taken quite a few liberties with this film. All intended to make everyone feel as though they, or someone like them, were a part of this monumentally difficult mission.
A show line GSD to make the show GSD breeders go Wow! that dog looks just like our Wolfie.
And other such cinematic displacements. Involving higher species than canines.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe they were going to show it to Osama!


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

That choice may mess with historical accuracy, but it may keep naive people in the general public from knowing about/wanting Malinois that they couldn't handle. So maybe it is okay. Maybe they will just go buy a showy GSD for the kid's next birthday present, rather than a Malinois who will end up in/on the wrong hands.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> That choice may mess with historical accuracy, but it may keep naive people in the general public from knowing about/wanting Malinois that they couldn't handle. So maybe it is okay. Maybe they will just go buy a showy GSD for the kid's next birthday present, rather than a Malinois who will end up in/on the wrong hands.


+1


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

hopefully the dog will get a VERY small part ,,, as it should have


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> That choice may mess with historical accuracy, but it may keep naive people in the general public from knowing about/wanting Malinois that they couldn't handle. So maybe it is okay. Maybe they will just go buy a showy GSD for the kid's next birthday present, rather than a Malinois who will end up in/on the wrong hands.


+1

Good point.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> That choice may mess with historical accuracy, but it may keep naive people in the general public from knowing about/wanting Malinois that they couldn't handle. So maybe it is okay. Maybe they will just go buy a showy GSD for the kid's next birthday present, rather than a Malinois who will end up in/on the wrong hands.


 
Either way people will be idiots regardles of who or what...historical accuracy for a movie? I don't think so, there is documentated accuracy of what happened of which we will never nor should we be allowed to see/know. I respect that! 

A dog was there that night, but was he even used or not? Said he was a malinois, then GSD does it really matter? Then showline of working? LOL


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> That choice may mess with historical accuracy, but it may keep naive people in the general public from knowing about/wanting Malinois that they couldn't handle. So maybe it is okay. Maybe they will just go buy a showy GSD for the kid's next birthday present, rather than a Malinois who will end up in/on the wrong hands.


+2 or is it +3?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Movies are about appearances and a GSD (even a SL) is just better looking and registers with the audience more as compared to a tiny/ugly/nervy Mal hehe. Heck Lassie would raise the ratings too.


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

...personally, I'm just glad OBL was rubbed out...one less apex evil predator to worry about on this messed up planet. Kudos to Navy Seal Team 6 (both human & K9).


----------

